# MONTREAL | YUL | 120m x 2 | 38 fl x 2 | U/C



## MTLskyline (Sep 23, 2005)

*MONTREAL | YUL | 120m, 120m | 38, 38 fl | U/C*
Location: Corner René-Lévesque & Mackay
Status: Approved, sales underway.









http://torontoskyscraper.blogspot.ca/2013/09/new-rendering-of-yul-condos-in-montreal.html









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YUL_Condos









http://destinationyul.com/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://chinedesaffaires.com/2013/03/25/tours-yul/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*10/6*


Construction Montréal by Karim Amar, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

New condos on Rene-Levesque by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*3/24* Site work underway:


YUL Condos - Montréal by -AX-, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*6/12*


construction Montréal juin 2015 by karim amar, on Flickr



*7/08 Cranes in the air:*


Chantiers by night by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*8/29* "En construction":

http://www.mtlurb.com/forums/showth...ases-1-Ã*-3-38-38-Ã©tages?p=232871#post232871






.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*9/04*


04092015-IMG_7446 by karim amar, on Flickr


----------



## caribb (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice shots


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*11/30*


Construction around Louis-Hippolyte Lafontaine house - panoramic 1 by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr


Construction around Louis-Hippolyte Lafontaine house 5 - panoramic by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr


Construction around Louis-Hippolyte Lafontaine house 3 by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr


Construction around Louis-Hippolyte Lafontaine house 4 by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr


Construction around Louis-Hippolyte Lafontaine house 6 by Vanishing Montréal, on Flickr




*12/10*









https://twitter.com/skyrisecities









https://twitter.com/skyrisecities


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

Taken by me today


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*2/2016*










http://skyrisecities.com/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*3/02*


construction montreal 2016 by karim amar, on Flickr


Construction Montréal 2016 by karim amar, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4/28*


Construction Montréal by karim amar, on Flickr


Construction Montréal by karim amar, on Flickr


Construction Montréal by karim amar, on Flickr


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

YUL Continuing to Rise in Downtown Montreal



> Named after the Pierre Elliott Trudeau International Airport's three-letter designation, YUL, a twin-tower, 38-storey, 800-unit condo development currently on the rise in downtown Montreal, has ascended more than a dozen storeys above grade over the last several months since our last update. Designed by MSDL for Brivia Group and Tianco Group, the large residential development will bring approximately 1000+ new residents to the neighbourhood, which is centrally located between two subway lines and many of the city's best attractions, restaurants, and bars.


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

Curtain Wall Going Up on YUL in Montreal



> The 38-storey YUL development in Downtown Montreal, crews have focused on vertical construction and cladding installation. Developed by Brivia Group and Tianco Group, the building has been covered in a sky blue, highly reflective curtain wall glass about halfway up its concrete skeleton. Judging by what we've seen so far, the MSDL-designed project could blow expectations out of the water.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Update

April 29, 2017










DSC06066 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr










DSC06060 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr










DSC06058 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr










DSC06030 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr










DSC06020 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr


----------



## taestell (Nov 11, 2014)

From two different angles on May 28:


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

July 16th (pics are mine)


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

*May 18, 2018*

*YUL 2 Under Construction*

Yul 2 01 by K K, on Flickr

Yul 2 02 by K K, on Flickr

Yul 2 03 by K K, on Flickr

Yul 2 04 by K K, on Flickr

Yul 2 05 by K K, on Flickr

*YUL 1 Almost Complete*

Yul 1 Montreal 0A by K K, on Flickr

Yul 1 Montreal 01 by K K, on Flickr

Yul 1 Montreal 02 by K K, on Flickr

Yul 1 Montreal 03 by K K, on Flickr

Yul 1 Montreal 0E by K K, on Flickr


----------

